# Can you turn the mini into a dongle?



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

If you restrict the input to ethernet and output to HDMI and a power connection to USB and a remote control that doesn't need line of site could you reduce the mini to a dongle which fits nicely behind a TV?

Altnernatively can you make use of MHL (or is the base of TV's with MHL-HDMI ports too small)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably not. The Mini uses a Broadcom chipset which is a bit too large to fit on a dongle. The next Mini will have an RF remote though and they sell a wall mount so you can hide it behind your TV.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

Although the USB group has proposed a 100 watt standard the present standard for USB 3.0 is 4.5 Watts.

Is there any chance that they will adopt either standard of the next generation mini?

I believe that the current mini draws 5.5 Watts (but I am not sure).

It would be nice to eliminate a power cord.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

Dongle is the worst word ever invented.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

NSPhillips said:


> Dongle is the worst word ever invented.


*Dongle* is of unknown origin, but is apparently from *dangle*. In that sense, I am probably misusing this invented word.

I read a paper on DLNA CVP-2, and that is what is needed instead of a dongle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pacomartin said:


> I read a paper on DLNA CVP-2, and that is what is needed instead of a dongle.


Absolutely. And it should happen relatively soon. There is a law that's going to require all MSO supplied boxes to output a "standard" IP signal. The industry has pretty much settled on DLNA CVP-2 as that standard. TiVo supplies boxes to several small MSOs so they're going to have to add CVP-2 support so those companies can comply with the law. Although the UI for this support may not be as robust as a Mini so it may not be a good alternative. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Pacomartin (Jun 11, 2013)

The possibilities of a home wired for 100 Watts over Cat-6 wire are very high. TiVo type devices that can control the video on monitors around the house are the beginning, but eventually all electronics and lighting could be run on these circuits.

Mundane:
1) When you hit MUTE the lights could go on in the room
2) Home invasion alarm could send all the lights in the house flashing and all audio video equipment on full sound to hopefully frighten away the invader
3) Monitor locks, heat, washers and dryers, dripping faucets and all home activity

To more artistic, where room lighting could be tied in with music videos or games. 

---------
The three terabyte hdd could allow you to choose a few channels that are always being recorded and being deleted when you run out of space. That way you could always rewind any show that you stumble upon and watch it from the beginning (and skip commercials).


----------

